
Elementary OS to Build the Next-Generation Linux App Store - ajaviaad
https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-to-build-the-next-generation-linux-app-store-529141.shtml
======
gen3
I really liked my time using Elementary OS. It had a good and consistent
design scheme, and shipped with a good default tool set (I would be willing to
put my parents on it). I’ve yet to have a “great” Linux App Store experience,
but out of all of them I think elementary’s was the best. I really hope the OS
draws more people to the Linux ecosystem.

